# LF: Aqua clear 30 or eheim 2215



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Slowly putting together my 17 gallon ada tank. Ready to get a filter but still going back and forth between An aquaclear 30 or trying a canister for the first time (Eheim classic 250).

Any advice? Canisters would be about $120, an aquaclear $35 so there is quite a difference in price. The tank will be planted with Nano type smaller fish.

The tank is going downstairs so noise isn’t a huge issue. I dont mind cleaning an aquaclear, watched the videos of the Eheim, seems a bit more involved .... how often do they need cleaning?

If I do go with an Eheim I could also have the option of getting an inline heater.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a number of the older Eheim Classics in use, a couple of 2217's and a 2262. The 2213/250 is the little brother of the 2217. Great canisters. Old technology but bulletproof. You will probably replace the impeller after 8-10 years but it will run like new again. But it's still a canister and a real pita to clean compared to hob's like Aquaclears. I had about 6 AC's running at the same time, easy to clean but self-priming was always an issue and you may have to put up with the odd rattle or issues with controlling output with plants.

If I only had 1 or 2 setups so time for maintenance isn't an issue, I would go for the eheim. More biomedia capacity, if you load up with quality biomedia (hydroton, cermedia etc.) it can really knock down nitrates to next to zero. Still need to do water changes to replace the electrolytes used up, but filtration is excellent with pracically no bypass. 

Another option for an hob that I like are the Seachem tidal filters. Large media capacity for an hob and addresses some issues that I have with an Aquaclear. Very well put together, IMO.

But if you have multiple setups and not as much time for maintenance, there's nothing wrong with an AC. Some bypass, but lots of flow. Parts are easy to get locally, an eheim you may need to wait or order online.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Added LF: to your title as per the bca posting rules, good luck with your filter search. Your mod team


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I think OP was just asking for opinions on which type of filter, not necessarily wanting to buy one yet?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes just getting advice not looking to buy yet or soliciting offers.

Anyone choose the flu all 206 over the Eheim? Same price ....


----------

